# The Warmbag by Staywoods



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Very similar to the Canadian Cocoon !!

BD


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

We have a video posted on Youtube. Just type in "Staywoods" and you will be able watch it. 

We have not yet established a price but we are looking at around $199 hopefully. We want to make it affordable to almost everyone.

We will have sizes for women and children.

100% lifetime warranty against defects in material or workmanship. If we can't repair it we will replace it.

We are working with ASAT presently on a licensing agreement. 

The website will not be active until we have the pricing established.

Here is a pic and some info. If you have any questions please feel free to shoot me a pm.

Any comments or suggestions are greatly appreciated.











Features / Benefits


Realtree AP HD camo - Blends into many different environments
Erases the human outline


Waterproof, windproof, 4-way stretch, soft shell outer fabric - Lightweight, non bulky, quiet, soft, warm, dry


Polartec® fleece liner - Lightweight, non bulky, soft, warm.


Large interior pockets - Store calls, snacks, 4 way radio, etc…


Outer chest pocket with tag loop - Holds rangefinder or binoculars in place.


Drawstring neck closure - Keeps cold air out, warm air in.


Zippered arm holes - Allows wearer to stay inside at all times. Minimal heat loss.


Reversible main body zipper - Allows wearer to step out.


Waist belt - Secures bottom of bag around waist and allows the hunter to walk around.


Full Body Enclosure - Entire body stays warm. Masks movement inside. 


Oversized, waterproof, windproof stuff sack with carry strap - Dress lightly for the walk in. Carry additional layers with you as needed. 

Sorry for the double posting. The spam filters caused a problem. 

Admin please delete this post as needed.


----------



## bowtech dually (Mar 10, 2003)

Looks great!! How difficult is it to shuffle your feet around to completely turn to shoot behind you on stand, and do you have any plans on making a model with separate legs. Im sure if the pricing stays right there will be many takers.

Thanks again
BD


----------



## Illinois59 (Jan 12, 2009)

It is very easy to turn around in The Warmbag. We do not plan on adding legs as it defeats the purpose of keeping your entire body in one area to share your core heat.


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Suggestion*

If the head cover (hood) is detachable then maybe make it reversable and have a blaze orange side. If its not detachable then..........well, I dont know:wink:

Product looks good, and seems to be pretty well priced.


----------



## fearedbydeer (Dec 1, 2010)

just buy a jock strap and take out the cup and put in a handwarmer. that will keep you warm all day.


----------

